# Period after M/C



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey ladies,

Looking for some advice, my cycle is always bang-on 27-28 days. Since my M/C 3 months ago, my period is 6-7 days late. Very unusual for me, even after breastfeeding for 7 months/no period, my cycle kicked back into 28 days the day I stopped B/F. Anyone else had this? Did it last long?

TTC naturally this year before using our one and only snowbaby at the end of the year ❤

Thanks for any help! X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

IT can take up to a year for cycles to return to normal after a mc and sometimes it changes your cycle so it becomes longer/shorter .  It's frustrating when you're ttc though and just want your body back to how it was.  Definitely worth mentioning it to your GP if it's still all over the place in a couple of months.

Sending hugs

Dory
Xxx


----------



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks so much Dory - wow didn't realise it could take a year! A few of my good friends have miscarried and their periods were back to normal almost straight away, I'm now 9 days late and feel like I might pop...thanks again for the advice X


----------

